# Europeans



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have recently been more or less laughed at when I have mentioned European handlers, helpers etc.

Please let me know whether posts from Europe are welcome or do you wish to keep this as an American Forum??


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I have recently been more or less laughed at when I have mentioned European handlers, helpers etc.
> 
> Please let me know whether posts from Europe are welcome or do you wish to keep this as an American Forum??


Gillian are your euro feathers getting ruffled over there? Hell if it wasnt for eurppe we wouldnt have any working dogs in the states LOL .... and besides an American Forum would be boring as shit ...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Europe ... sorry bout that


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

I by NO means will generalize all europeans in any aspect, but my recent trip to Czech and Slovakia, we looked at over 100 dogs with about 35 or more different owners/handlers. I will say, only a couple would i deem to be good handlers/trainers. I saw so much messed up crap while over there. Hell, Mike almost gave a free seminar over there b/c of the poor handling and training. Maybe it was just a region thing. With that said, one of the vendors that we frequently buy dogs from is a WORLD class decoy. Not much on teaching though. He's the type that can do, but not teach, as oppose to the normal opposite. 


Disclaimer:

Again, im not even hinting the notion that ALL european handlers are bad or unskilled. Just the ones that ive seen with my own 2 eyes.

Carry on.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I would say posts from Europe are as welcome as posts from anywhere else in the world.

Some people might give the impression that a method must be superior because it's the way things are done in Europe. Other people might give the impression they consider a method inferior for the same reason. I don't think that's what either party really means. 

Sometimes it's much more difficult to convey meaning when writing instead of speaking.

If the day comes that the "powers that be" decide this is an American Only forum, then I will worry about it, until then, post to your hearts content and don't worry about whether or not someone is critical of you or what you have to say because they don't like the fact that you're in Europe, if that's really the case, too bad for them! You are a valuable member of the forum and that's that.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

David Baker said:


> I by NO means will generalize all europeans in any aspect, but my recent trip to Czech and Slovakia, we looked at over 100 dogs with about 35 or more different owners/handlers. I will say, only a couple would i deem to be good handlers/trainers. I saw so much messed up crap while over there. Hell, Mike almost gave a free seminar over there b/c of the poor handling and training. Maybe it was just a region thing. With that said, one of the vendors that we frequently buy dogs from is a WORLD class decoy. Not much on teaching though. He's the type that can do, but not teach, as oppose to the normal opposite.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> ...


Czech , Slovakia..........not the best places IMO

Why don,t you visit Belgium,Germany ,Austria or Holland ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I have recently been more or less laughed at when I have mentioned European handlers, helpers etc.
> 
> Please let me know whether posts from Europe are welcome or do you wish to keep this as an American Forum??



Absolutely welcomed! 
Just remember my sub line on all my posts. :grin::wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the forums international participation. However, you might be wading into deep waters with a "Europe is better because its Europe" point of view. For me its kinda like when people say, if you need a herder, the BC is the best."


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I have recently been more or less laughed at when I have mentioned European handlers, helpers etc.
> 
> Please let me know whether posts from Europe are welcome or do you wish to keep this as an American Forum??


How do you define American? Because it is my understanding the forum is Canadian....why are you so nationalistic? All governments are is a bunch of people with machine guns and nuclear bombs bossing weaker people around.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the problem that keeps coming up is understanding the ways people talk and how they have subtle nuances and meanings in their words..

Gillian said that they have very good helpers in Europe and that is true, we have good helpers in europe..... Hell we have awesome and great helpers in the netherlands! This didn't mean she said that europe has the best helpers or that I say the dutch helpers are the best it just means we have great helpers and we are proud to have them because at the end of the day, without a helper we can not train our dogs....

Someone replied to that and it might have felt like a harsh comment towards Gillian which I can understand since its not always easy to weed out serious conversation from sarcasm or jokes. Personally I took the comment as a joke and I didn't see that much harm in it but for someone who isn't american it might be harder to understand the nuances behind it? 

Europeans have a different way to joking and kidding around as to Americans or Dutch people or Scots... Hell Scots have a great sense of humor, understand everything, are pretty much brilliant and awesome and everyone wants to have a Scot because we are just that fine!

Okay back to topic :lol: It might be hard to disect the funny sarcasm from the straight out hits so maybe everyone on this forum could try and lighten up a bit more on what they read and on what they say and not immediately jump on something that they feel is directed at them like a giant pointing finger? This will never be an american forum..... or a canadian one! It will not be european or slavic or chinese or thai! Why not?

Because I plan to turn this forum into a big, bouncy, beautiful and bright Scottish forum where all my laws get obeyed, all my rules get followed and everyone starts typing with a wee brogue!

I will nae allow nowt else to happen with this forum, Scotland rules!

Please click below for your new and amazingly wonderful "Flower of Scotland" Forum Anthem. 

http://youtu.be/i0MklIdTiaU

I will ofcourse post the lyrics for you so you all can sing along with your new anthem. (I will be checking up on you all! :-s )

========================
O Flower of Scotland
When will we see
Your like again,
That fought and died for
Your wee bit Hill and Glen
And stood against him
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

The Hills are bare now
And Autumn leaves lie thick and still
O'er land that is lost now
Which those so dearly held
That stood against him
Proud Edward's Army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

Those days are past now
And in the past they must remain
But we can still rise now
And be the nation again
That stoo dagainst him
Proud Edward's Army
And sent him homeward,
Tae think again.

0 Flower of Scotland
When will we see
Your like again,
That fought and died for
Your wee bit Hill and Glen
And stood against him
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward
Tae think again.

=========================

That is all. You may continue foruming until forum roll call and raising of the Scottish flag.

Carry on......


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

I don't care if it is Europe or American, or any other international input.
We share the same interests, and for me, that's where it is all about.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I think the problem that keeps coming up is understanding the ways people talk and how they have subtle nuances and meanings in their words..
> 
> Gillian said that they have very good helpers in Europe and that is true, we have good helpers in europe..... Hell we have awesome and great helpers in the netherlands! This didn't mean she said that europe has the best helpers or that I say the dutch helpers are the best it just means we have great helpers and we are proud to have them because at the end of the day, without a helper we can not train our dogs....
> 
> ...


that was mellifluous!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> that was mellifluous!


Thank you 


Now please excuse me whilst I go google the word for its meaning. Feel free to practice the Scottish anthem until my return


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> that was mellifluous!


im over here trying to rollllll mi r'sssss lol


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Now please excuse me whilst I go google the word for its meaning. Feel free to practice the Scottish anthem until my return


Personally, I like this one : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSH0eRKq1lE

Something tae see when the Black Watch performs it. And again whilst sitting on those narrow bench seats in the pouring rain during the Festival in Edinburgh. To bad I'm not Scots but German/Austrian taint anything to sneeze at.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh okay...as long as we're getting all heritagy and shit...that's me on the left. The one in the red was my best friend. I guess it goes without saying we were the nerdy kids in school...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Those kilts remind me of the girl's uniforms in my schools. :twisted: 

Then I think about the..........8-[.....nuns.......:-o...............:-$ :grin: :wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool Susan !


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Edigne Deschuymer said:


> I don't care if it is Europe or American, or any other international input.
> We share the same interests, and for me, that's where it is all about.


 True!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think this forum is for everyone.

I enjoy reading posts from everyone, no matter there location.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Edigne Deschuymer said:


> I don't care if it is Europe or American, or any other international input.
> We share the same interests, and for me, that's where it is all about.


I've learned a lot from trainers from all sports, protection work, and all walks of life. I so enjoy traveling to Europe and observing the best of the best in training. The funny thing is, is that no matter where I've traveled, be it home or abroad, all the great trainers have the exact same basic theory and foundation for how they pick their dogs, to how they feed them to what methods they use to train and solidify specific exercises. It's almost kind of freaky to interview you all and have the conversation follow the same exact pattern or "sing the same tune" as another trainer or breeder. That's what "real dog people" have in common and what draws us into one another's company. Experience, like mind, and a passion for dogs and the work. What else is there?! It should also be established that no single group or thought prevails over the board. Please don't be offended. Americans have big mouths and no filter a lot of times. Don't take it personally. I enjoy the company of the world. Especially you Africa (Tobi) and Philippines (Royale Crown Kennels) and everyone else.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Oh okay...as long as we're getting all heritagy and shit...that's me on the left. The one in the red was my best friend. I guess it goes without saying we were the nerdy kids in school...


ok just so I dont feel too creepy, post a pick today of you in a similar outfit


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

lol @ joey.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ok just so I dont feel too creepy, post a pick today of you in a similar outfit


Now that would be truly creepy........and really gross! To say I've changed in 40+ years would be an understatement!! :-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

So Joby as creepy and geeky as I looked then, it's nothing compared to how creepy I'd look in that outfit today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't be silly, you're still purdy 

@Alice, that was seriously the funniest shit I have read in a while.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Don't be silly, you're still purdy
> 
> @Alice, that was seriously the funniest shit I have read in a while.


Im thinking Alice needs to be hired writing for some of these shows that suck LOL ... she could make them funny as hell!! Im not sayin ... Im just sayin\\/


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> So Joby as creepy and geeky as I looked then, it's nothing compared to how creepy I'd look in that outfit today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol:


you look like Marcia Brady in that pic .. and that not a bad thing AT ALL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> you look like Marcia Brady in that pic .. and that not a bad thing AT ALL


i actually thought that was a Brady Bunch picture at first


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You guys are too kind, and I'll take the Marsha Brady reference as a compliment, but I was NOT a popular kid in school, I was a nerd, shy and awkward, more like her sister, Jan Brady.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> You guys are too kind, and I'll take the Marsha Brady reference as a compliment, but I was NOT a popular kid in school, I was a nerd, shy and awkward, more like her sister, Jan Brady.


its a high compliment ... every teenage guy in the world had a crush on her lol ....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I married a nerd. Different schools and we didn't know one another till after graduation from high school.
Those that knew both of us asked the same thing.
"Your going out with Graville?"

"Are you going out with Scott?

One of my sisters still tells the wife that the she was the first gal I had the nerve to bring home to mom. :-k:-k :twisted:

It will be 47 FANTASTIC yrs in Sept so it seems opposites DO attract. 

I have to add that MB has nothing on you in that pic. Honest compliment only....honest! :-D:wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I married a nerd. Different schools and we didn't know one another till after graduation from high school.
> Those that knew both of us asked the same thing.
> "Your going out with Graville?"
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you brother... thats an accomplishment to be proud of. I have 34 yrs of service in with my high school sweetheart LOL ... im catchin up to ya!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Congratulations to you brother... thats an accomplishment to be proud of. I have 34 yrs of service in with my high school sweetheart LOL ... im catchin up to ya!



If you do catch up I think that would be a bad sign for me. :lol::wink:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, this forum makes me laugh, from a discussion about nationality and dog training to high school sweethearts. AWESOME 

P.S Bob and Brian: Do they have thick nerves?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Lol, this forum makes me laugh, from a discussion about nationality and dog training to high school sweethearts. AWESOME
> 
> P.S Bob and Brian: Do they have thick nerves?


thick as brick :roll:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

as in dense


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> as in dense



:lol::lol::lol::lol: That's how I always viewed the word "thick". 

My wife definitely doesn't fit that bill. :lol:
Patient Angel fits pretty good though.:grin: :wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> as in dense


why Gillian!! r you saying I am dense? :lol: Im sure my wife would agree!8)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Oh okay...as long as we're getting all heritagy and shit...that's me on the left. The one in the red was my best friend. I guess it goes without saying we were the nerdy kids in school...


Quite the looker you were. So what happened that turned you into a bitter Liberal?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The reality is that everything stems from Europe. I think there are maybe a couple of people here that think the US has stepped up for along time now and should be viewed as equal to Europe, and so maybe they take things a bit personal if they think the US is been looked down on. But while that might be true to some extent the USA needs Europe more than Europe needs the USA. 
And as far as national pride goes...if the ladies on this forum would make a orderly que that would be great. http://www.craveonline.com.au/lifes...en-as-hottest-on-the-planet-women-come-in-7th


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Quite the looker you were. So what happened that turned you into a bitter Liberal?


hahaha thank you kindly for the compliment.... Liberal, you could say that, and I would agree, but not bitter, quite the opposite, I've had a pretty good life...so far:lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> The reality is that everything stems from Europe. I think there are maybe a couple of people here that think the US has stepped up for along time now and should be viewed as equal to Europe, and so maybe they take things a bit personal if they think the US is been looked down on. But while that might be true to some extent the USA needs Europe more than Europe needs the USA.
> And as far as national pride goes...if the ladies on this forum would make a orderly que that would be great. http://www.craveonline.com.au/lifes...en-as-hottest-on-the-planet-women-come-in-7th



Sweet jezus! You made my day there mate. Aint nowt better to wake up tae then some sweet and sexy Chris Hemsworth! Yummmmm! =P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~=P~


----------

